# adapter tracks



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Has anybody used any of the lifelike adapter tracks and how did they work? I have alot of tyco straights and tomy curves just want to know if its worth the effort to use them.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

im using them. they work great it you have old afx guide pins you will have to trim the hight lifelikes groove is not as deap as the tyco/tomyafx.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I bought a set just to diddle around with. Once I did a little banked tri-oval on the kitchen floor. Two corners were Tyco 9" high-banks, the 3rd was Lifelike 12" low-banks. Adapter tracks seemed to work fine...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The lane spacing will be off from LL to Tomy or Tyco to Tomy (Tomy is more narrow). They will still work just fine but I would put the adapters in a "slow speed" section like just off a turn or deep in a braking zone. Definitely not in the middle of a high speed straightaway.

LL to Tyco should match right up.

Just my $.02 worth.

'Doba


----------

